# Re: Poppy



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 07 Nov 2000 01:42:45 EST*
You put it just above the breast pocket on your left side. if you put the 
pin into the pocket or along the stich it stops it from stabbing you.
>From: "Mason" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Poppy
>Date: Tue, 7 Nov 2000 00:34:08 -0600
>
>Does anyone know where you‘re  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
>Combats?
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes'" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 06:36:31 -0700*
When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up against
the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that's the way CFB Gagetown wore it
as well, so I don't think it was a Unit thing.
ubique
macf

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Mason" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 1:34 AM
> Subject: Poppy
>
>
> > Does anyone know where you're  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> > Combats?


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 08:43:36 -0600*
Yeah, thought so... thanks for the help!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 08:46:58 -0600*
Yeah, in my Civvies I wear it over my heart... but before I was in the Army
I used to see it on the berets of some of the cadets, and Legionaires.  So I
was kinda confused... but thanks!
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes' 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 7:36 AM
Subject: Re: Poppy
> When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up
against
> the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that's the way CFB Gagetown wore
it
> as well, so I don't think it was a Unit thing.
> ubique
> macf

> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Mason" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 1:34 AM
> > Subject: Poppy
> >
> >
> > > Does anyone know where you're  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> > > Combats?


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 09:06:16 -0500*
 If I remember correctly thats the only way I ever wore it 1950-1972
Until I got out I now wear it  pinned on the left side of whatever coat I am
wearing . I have added a small  pin  of a Canadian Flag to the centre of the
poppy so I don‘t keep losing them
> When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up
against
> the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that‘s the way CFB Gagetown wore
it
> as well, so I don‘t think it was a Unit thing.
> ubique
> macf
>
 .Robert Childs Retired Parachute Rigger
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 07:41:11 -0700*
Left breast pocket.  Not to be worn on Gortex.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Mason 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 11:34 PM
Subject: Poppy
> Does anyone know where you‘re  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> Combats?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 09:41:58 -0700*
I don‘t know about cadets.  Regular and Reserve are supposed to wear it on
the left breast pocket except with gortex.
----- Original Message -----
From: aaron evans 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 9:16 AM
Subject: Poppy
> hi i am a mambr of the 3016 ardre hilander cedet core and i was wondering
> where i should were my poppy i was told to where it on my haed dress but i
> am not shere if that is right pleas diret me in the right way to where it
i
> am not shere
>
> aaron evans
>
> p.s sorry about the spelling i have a lernig disabilaty and it aftes my
> spelling
>
>
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 07 Nov 2000 13:29:02 EST*
I‘m pretty sure it‘s supposed to be centered on the flap of the left breast 
pocket.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 13:49:05 -0600*
I would assume that the placement of the Poppy would be the same as in the
Army, which would mean over the left breast pocket as the helpful members
of this group informed me! - Thanks... I suppose you really can‘t go
wrong... at least you‘re showing you care by asking, and indeed wearing the
poppy, so all that will probably happen is they‘ll tell you to move it if
it‘s in the wrong place!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 07 Nov 2000 10:50:16 -0700*
I think it was either Mike or Brad, about a year ago on this bb, told us
why orders were changed by the CF for the poppy to be worn on the body
of the uniform rather than on the headdress, beside the cap badge, as it
had been for generations. The simple reason is that today's members of
the CF often work in locations indoors especially where they have
their headdress berets, etc removed for most of the day and were
therefore not "wearing" the poppy most of the time.
And yes, I wish the RCLegion/ANAVETs etc would come out with a better
fastener than that straight pin. I usually lose several each year, and
it's particularly difficult to retain the poppy on the left chest when
buckled up, as driver, with a car seat belt. I usually bend/crimp the
pin, but even this doesn't stop it from falling off my coat. Ideas on a
better pin? 
Mason wrote:
> 
> Yeah, in my Civvies I wear it over my heart... but before I was in the Army
> I used to see it on the berets of some of the cadets, and Legionaires.  So I
> was kinda confused... but thanks!
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes' 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 7:36 AM
> Subject: Re: Poppy
> 
> > When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up
> against
> > the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that's the way CFB Gagetown wore
> it
> > as well, so I don't think it was a Unit thing.
> > ubique
> > macf

> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Mason" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 1:34 AM
> > > Subject: Poppy
> > >
> > >
> > > > Does anyone know where you're  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> > > > Combats?


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 13:45:27 -0600*
> Does anyone know where you‘re  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> Combats?
Back in the good old days, we always wore it to the left of the hat badge on
a beret. On a forage cap it was on the left side...which is where I still
put it on my Corps of Commissionaires forage cap.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 12:47:09 -0800*
Someone has suggested the "Canada" pin in the center.  I‘ve tried it and
haven‘t  lost a poppy since.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 14:36:52 -0700*
Left breast pocket except on the gortex.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 12:45 PM
Subject: Re: Poppy
>
>
> > Does anyone know where you‘re  supposed to wear a poppy on the uniform
> > Combats?
>
>
> Back in the good old days, we always wore it to the left of the hat badge
on
> a beret. On a forage cap it was on the left side...which is where I still
> put it on my Corps of Commissionaires forage cap.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes'" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 17:56:56 -0700*
I am very happy to see someone mention ANAVETS. I am a Past President, and
Charter Member of Unit 95, in Woodstock, NB. This is quite an honour, I
think, especially considering my relatively young age. :-  That is the
only Unit currently in NB. Before that I was a member of the Royal Canadian
Legion, which is also a very fine organization. Its just that, especially in
NB, you don't hear about ANAVETS very often.
M J MacFarlane
Courage is going from failure to failure without losing
enthusiasm. --Winston Churchill
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 10:50 AM
Subject: Re: Poppy
> I think it was either Mike or Brad, about a year ago on this bb, told us
> why orders were changed by the CF for the poppy to be worn on the body
> of the uniform rather than on the headdress, beside the cap badge, as it
> had been for generations. The simple reason is that today's members of
> the CF often work in locations indoors especially where they have
> their headdress berets, etc removed for most of the day and were
> therefore not "wearing" the poppy most of the time.
>
> And yes, I wish the RCLegion/ANAVETs etc would come out with a better
> fastener than that straight pin. I usually lose several each year, and
> it's particularly difficult to retain the poppy on the left chest when
> buckled up, as driver, with a car seat belt. I usually bend/crimp the
> pin, but even this doesn't stop it from falling off my coat. Ideas on a
> better pin?
>
>
> Mason wrote:
> >
> > Yeah, in my Civvies I wear it over my heart... but before I was in the
Army
> > I used to see it on the berets of some of the cadets, and Legionaires.
So I
> > was kinda confused... but thanks!
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: The MacFarlanes' 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 7:36 AM
> > Subject: Re: Poppy
> >
> > > When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up
> > against
> > > the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that's the way CFB Gagetown
wore
> > it
> > > as well, so I don't think it was a Unit thing.
> > > ubique
> > > macf

> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "Mason" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 1:34 AM
> > > > Subject: Poppy
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Does anyone know where you're  supposed to wear a poppy on the
uniform
> > > > > Combats?


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 09:13:23 -0700*
Mac from Ian Edwards:
I've never been able to figure out the difference between the RCLegion
and the Anavets. The latter is older, I believe, but in today's terms
they both seem to have pretty much identical aims, etc. Why are there
two such organizations? I ask without any malace, scorn or hidden agenda
to my question.
The MacFarlanes' wrote:
> 
> I am very happy to see someone mention ANAVETS. I am a Past President, and
> Charter Member of Unit 95, in Woodstock, NB. This is quite an honour, I
> think, especially considering my relatively young age. :-  That is the
> only Unit currently in NB. Before that I was a member of the Royal Canadian
> Legion, which is also a very fine organization. Its just that, especially in
> NB, you don't hear about ANAVETS very often.
> M J MacFarlane
> 
> Courage is going from failure to failure without losing
> enthusiasm. --Winston Churchill
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 10:50 AM
> Subject: Re: Poppy
> 
> > I think it was either Mike or Brad, about a year ago on this bb, told us
> > why orders were changed by the CF for the poppy to be worn on the body
> > of the uniform rather than on the headdress, beside the cap badge, as it
> > had been for generations. The simple reason is that today's members of
> > the CF often work in locations indoors especially where they have
> > their headdress berets, etc removed for most of the day and were
> > therefore not "wearing" the poppy most of the time.
> >
> > And yes, I wish the RCLegion/ANAVETs etc would come out with a better
> > fastener than that straight pin. I usually lose several each year, and
> > it's particularly difficult to retain the poppy on the left chest when
> > buckled up, as driver, with a car seat belt. I usually bend/crimp the
> > pin, but even this doesn't stop it from falling off my coat. Ideas on a
> > better pin?
> >
> >
> > Mason wrote:
> > >
> > > Yeah, in my Civvies I wear it over my heart... but before I was in the
> Army
> > > I used to see it on the berets of some of the cadets, and Legionaires.
> So I
> > > was kinda confused... but thanks!
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: The MacFarlanes' 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 7:36 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Poppy
> > >
> > > > When I was in, 83-96, we were made to wear it on our beret, right up
> > > against
> > > > the cap badge. If I remember correctly, that's the way CFB Gagetown
> wore
> > > it
> > > > as well, so I don't think it was a Unit thing.
> > > > ubique
> > > > macf


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 18:25:18 -0700*
I guess the easy answer would be the same reason that there is Rotary Clubs,
Masons, Jaycees, Knoights of Columbus, etc., etc., I‘m not sure how the 2
organizations developed separately, and you‘re right - the ANAVETS is
actually an older organization. I can only speak from personal experience,
but here is what happened in my community. I belonged to the Legion in my
home town, and a clique kind of took over, and got into some typical small
town political... stuff. Anyway, there were many dissatisfied members of our
local Legion branch, who wanted to support Veterans, and had nowhere to
turn. So, I saw an ad for ANAVETS, and looked into it. We were very happy
with the results. Let me be clear that I, in no way am slamming either the
Legion, that Branch, or its members. Just a different philosophy developed
amongst our membership. Both are fine organizations. More info on ANAVETS
can be found at     http://www3.nbnet.nb.ca/domar/anavets.htm 
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 9:13 AM
Subject: Re: Poppy
> Mac from Ian Edwards:
>
> I‘ve never been able to figure out the difference between the RCLegion
> and the Anavets. The latter is older, I believe, but in today‘s terms
> they both seem to have pretty much identical aims, etc. Why are there
> two such organizations? I ask without any malace, scorn or hidden agenda
> to my question.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Blackrose66  " <blackrose66@theglobe.com>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 21:33:39 -0700*
As a Cadet way back when.  I thought they were always 
woren on the Baret, beside the cap badge.
If I remember from the past few years, I‘ve even seen
Legion members wear them on Berets, when walking around in their full dress.  
Just an obseveration.
Blackrose66
--
On Wed, 8 Nov 2000 11:40:22    Derrick Forsythe wrote:
>I don‘t see why we can‘t have a change in the dress regs that says poppies
>go on headdress next to the capbadge when outside while remaining on the
>chest for the HQ wogs who spend a majority of time indoors.
>
>As it sits now soldiers walking about in the public eye show no evidence
>they "remember"
>
>Somebody should spool the Legions -
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
theglobe.com
  Your friendly full-service integrated online community.
   http://www.theglobe.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"S. Brent Warne" <sbw@netidea.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 21:49:12 -0800*
I recently heard a very plausible reason for the change of the poppy 
from the headdress to the lapel.
According to a CWO I have a great deal of respect for, he told me that 
veterans organizations had requested the CF place the poppy on the left 
lapel to standardize the wearing of the poppy.  This way CF members 
could be seen wearing a poppy while indoors and not wearing their 
headdress. Of course the left lapel is nearest the heart and is seen as 
a sign of respect.
Personally, I‘m glad because I hate sticking myself in the noggin every 
time I put on my beret. 
Beret, now there‘s a piece of kit designed by a sadist.  I‘m sure I will 
have a pensionable claim for the hourglass shaped head I have developed. 
 I just looked in the closet and I have 5 different berets.  Two shades 
of blue, maroon and the ubiquitous green metal and cloth capbadge 
types. 
I understand our American friends are joining the club and going to a 
Black Beret ?  Welcome to the worldwide fraternity of Ringed Headed 
Soldiers.
Remember, If you can‘t take a joke - you shouldn‘t have joined.
:
-----Original Message-----
From:Blackrose66   [SMTP:blackrose66@theglobe.com]
Sent:Wednesday, November 08, 2000 8:34 PM
To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject:Re: Poppies
As a Cadet way back when.  I thought they were always
woren on the Baret, beside the cap badge.
If I remember from the past few years, I‘ve even seen
Legion members wear them on Berets, when walking around in their full 
dress. 
Just an obseveration.
Blackrose66
--
On Wed, 8 Nov 2000 11:40:22    Derrick Forsythe wrote:
>I don‘t see why we can‘t have a change in the dress regs that says 
poppies
>go on headdress next to the capbadge when outside while remaining on 
the
>chest for the HQ wogs who spend a majority of time indoors.
>
>As it sits now soldiers walking about in the public eye show no 
evidence
>they "remember"
>
>Somebody should spool the Legions -
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
theglobe.com
  Your friendly full-service integrated online community.
   http://www.theglobe.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
eJ8 Ig4FAQaQCAAEAAAAAAABAAEAAQeQBgAIAAAA5AQAAAAAAADoAAEIgAcAGAAAAElQTS5NaWNy
b3NvZnQgTWFpbC5Ob3RlADEIAQ2ABAACAAAAAgACAAEEkAYAtAEAAAEAAAAQAAAAAwAAMAIAAAAL
AA8OAAAAAAIB/w8BAAAASwAAAAAAAACBKx kvqMQGZ1uAN0BD1QCAAAAAGFybXlAY2lwaGVybG9n
aWMub24uY2EAU01UUABhcm15QGNpcGhlcmxvZ2ljLm9uLmNhAAAeAAIwAQAAAAUAAABTTVRQAAAA
AB4AAzABAAAAFwAAAGFybXlAY2lwaGVybG9naWMub24uY2EAAAMAFQwBAAAAAwD DwYAAAAeAAEw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 FPAiAHQBhgIkBJJxxgZ/sLYCxiYxmBGeAgIiOAKGGlDeBrH1Jt
eREwbBtwpwuAGqMvIGdnOeFlGRPnJHAi4RfgcHUFQBpBOXDfLHEJcDXAKsAeOkI8QiJAry8gB Aa
sQlwJzSicAiQvyZRG2E5ICDyNOIlgWIYcN80wRzgBAA8cjdicwhwOFJ/A/A3ECA2HfAAgTbhGcJj
dwthHGAadmgIYTehBBFz/xEAHfAY0BzCIBYBABkQCQBzROFA0iBqGZAnwS6Qa3clgTnlQzBvETEu
0yAlNfshAAaQZjxBAjA8JDDBKtD dyhRJNEHkRthCjIiQADAjwNgGkEu4hqydWJpJTDPP2AIYAQg
CcMgKAeAAZC/AyAu4kfxGrAa4B3gYhzgyRsxdHkd8HMpPI0X4P51KKAr4SiCG1AIcBFwB4B/BRA4
EBpRCIEooC7BQWFqvm8LgC lQyFMkC7TZ1MBNR91QiYxa1TgPEIgP30qwFceAAWgIuIddEpwcv8i
sAPwAQAcITihBKA/YCcBbRtwUh9RJYFIHNElgVPvIqEIkTDAHjpSK7ArszdBTRtweQhgTqFuJzMR
Ye9HQBjhUvBcES1bQ0SwLDKfW7IgQ1LyRlEeOjopHjrDX74LMGxpMzYBQBaQnwFAEsAvMCHREgQx
NlygXWLSTwUQOoEhMU0dIWF/GzBi0x42YeRhsQsTYeZpMC0xNDQBQGEwMTheMAFADNBmc1PgRgNh
Or0Mg2IRYFTzA2ARMDZisIEqwFtTTVRQOgJgrWi3QBqxN6BvK9AuVhH XR41U AGYAIwaAdV4F1g
ZweQKLA3MU5vGRArwiAcMDgiQAHQZwAgODogMzQgUE1rZ1Rv52gHCsA5cEBjBSA MQkA2TqAYy4C
IGsQYWtoTJDuaiHRaAdagDpu0BvhCJD/EMBkj2WZYTQPBgunHqQ0ov5DSsEvQStBTuBVIS4ACfDn
RnMasAhgZ2gzEy3hPEH9GOBsKzEEIR5DVtEs0Scl/kIy0T2xK9AAkFdBGrMd4P94UU8BHitbIRfi
K6QcKAqw1zMBSWAH4HkYoXM3QiBh7zrBA6Assh40TGqwJIErl/8pchqiHGAaQT1zgMF4sishvmw5
I0uxULE51TARZixA9wMgMIU8q0pG0gORauARMH8ZESRjHiVomR40ZFgeUk83A6BswSJAOG1ibjQx
MbI6ZpA6MhLwaUFEBJDrUdFVMEYuoXkpM2HiaAD9HkM F AugFuyLLEt8Xnyv1uFIEUa9TnlHQQJ
cGcdQd8jIkBweqEb0nO3PlRAJxL7HMgysHgzER10TreEcwhg/0oQVzIuBH7RC3EpsyczjtXnEPAy
8hp2SFFWwZKhLgD/KFFCcRjSAMBS8AUQV/Q7I/suZR4lPo7Vd3E/YQCQShD/PdMaMFlUhLgG4Duh
OeU7kP8CYA3gOrCAgF0CB AvIDqxXVcxbhggjtV5wyJ 1iLvnPxZMAeABuBkGHBdFJrRny6QKCEa
wYI0BCA7LV9FPj5i06efqK pv47VTk/8VEVzUG BfsJtgVtCESH/ObEcNSsBYTAlYCJAETCbFP9j
xKJWHXCbYy6ABGBwjxjwvxw3ANAsIUmhW1ID8WiuyP r5IRRP2BOkB2TXiGjAFCw30FAiGAFASyB
cEIiOdWO1f uVSxwpOGc7B46apoeNCrAXllRYlI0GGGGQi0RMHJ/oeAmUQuAI4AJwDihUUFu 7Rj
VhFtULBX4R4lPJEWkgcsQBiAAkBwOi8vd/2/MC65G2GSLEB3BanPwh//wy9kKatPrF tb655rz w
T/ xX7Jpsy 0P7VPHkO2vx52BROBANIAAwAQEAAAAAADABEQAQAAAAMAgBD/////QAAHMECSx1oO
SsABQAAIMECSx1oOSsABAwABgAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAUoUAALcNAAAeAAKACCAGAAAA
AADAAAAAAAAARgAAAABUhQAAAQAAAAQAAAA4LjAAAwADgAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAAYUA
AAAAAAALAASACCAGAAAAAADAAAAAAAAARgAAAAADhQAAAAAAAAsABYAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABG
AAAAAA6FAAAAAAAAAwAGgAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAEIUAAAAAAAADAAeACCAGAAAAAADA
AAAAAAAARgAAAAARhQAAAAAAAAMACIAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABGAAAAABiFAAAAAAAAHgAJgAgg
BgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAANoUAAAEAAAABAAAAAAAAAB4ACoAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABGAAAA
ADeFAAABAAAAAQAAAAAAAAAeAAuACCAGAAAAAADAAAAAAAAARgAAAAA4hQAAAQAAAAEAAAAAAAAA
HgA9AAEAAAAFAAAAUkU6IAAAAAADAA00/TcAAJvs
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 22:38:40 -0800*
If you want to talk about silly headgear......Do you remember the fake fur
hats that were issued with the old CF greens?  Only saw it worn once, by a
senior officer up in Ottawa, on a winter flip.   Mine was used as a car wash
mitt, and it worked fine.  Although if you wore it sideways you could do a
good Russian impersonation.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 01:58:48 EST*
Funny you should mention berets...we suffered from "Beret Envy" when the Army 
Chief of Staff took ‘em away from us in the mid 70s.  We Cav types wore black 
berets, and thought they looked much mo better than the dopey green baseball 
caps with the seam in the middle of the crown.  Of course, the SF had their 
Green Beanies, and the Airborne later got maroon ones and the verdammt 
Rangers got our black berets in 1980.  Guess the other army‘s headgear is 
always better...but while rednecks and others wear baseball caps, only 
soldiers wear berets...OK, and Girl Scouts, and the French, and artistes of 
indeterminate orientation,,, 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 02:04:24 EST*
Mac, I assume that the RC Legion is comparable to the American Legion in its 
origins  WWI-era, but what does ANAVETS the acronym mean, and is there a 
corresponding organization down here?
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 06:36:08 -0700*
ANAVETS - Army, Navy, and Air Force Veterans of Canada. There are actually
some American branches of ANAVETS, or some creative sister membership in
other orgs, or something like that. I remember hearing some vague references
when I first moved down here, but when I investigated, it ended up being
something no one knew about. And yes, RC Legion is comparable to American
Legion, VFW, DAV, et al.
Courage is going from failure to failure without losing
enthusiasm. --Winston Churchill
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, November 09, 2000 12:04 AM
Subject: Re: Poppy
> Mac, I assume that the RC Legion is comparable to the American Legion in
its
> origins  WWI-era, but what does ANAVETS the acronym mean, and is there
a
> corresponding organization down here?
> Dave Hall
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

